# Marbeleous Wood



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Folks!

Here's an item you may find interesting and inspiring for some future project.

Marble pattern technique for wood!



















Here's a link so you can read all about it:
http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/8/view/16548/pernille-snedker-hansen-marbelous-wood.html

Basically it's the same techinque used to marbelise paper by floating the ink or paint colours on oil or water then dragging the paper over it. Easy huh? Well it does take some practice I'm sure.

Hope I haven't broken any rules here using links…

Have fun


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

That looks cool. I am sure you could make some interesting patterns with it . I am interested in various ways to blend colors. I just look at all styles of acrylic pen blanks and imagine all the techniques people use to try and create something appealing and different. Taking the flat surface and making it round afterwards changes the look a lot as well.


----------



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Keith-yes its certainly novel. I can see it on boxes and maybe cabinets and some special pieces of furniture.

Definately will be trying it out as soon as I get time… of which there is never enuff right?


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats cool I'm going to look into this more, thanks for the post


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty neat idea. I like that it's transparent so the grain still shows through.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

What am I missing? I understand the method as it is applied to paper, but how did she get the colors transferred to the wood? And, secondly, how was she able to replicate those arcs?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

So cool!!!! I am going to try this for sure. I've done this technique on paper before.. hadn't thought about trying it on wood!

Gene- you suspend the colour in a bath of water. Then you put the piece of wood underneath (by gently slipping in from the side) and lift up. I imagine they kept the arc pattern by using a fairly large bath and assembled all the wood in an arragement. And then removed it from itself after it had been painted.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I am intrigued by this but it would seem to have the same limitation that my "watercolor style" dye technique 
http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/20887 has in that the color is on the surface and you can't sand to level or smooth. This is not an insurmountable problem but it does limit the uses.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks bilbaggins ! After many minutes of research , I discovered an alternate method for doing this that is slightly more psychedelic and more time friendly . I will certainly be spinning some wood and using something similar to this in a future project .


----------



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Folks-Thanks for the input and I'm glad it is of interest.

The technique is experimental as Pernille explains in her vid. Where you take it is your experiment obviously and there must be many ways to interpret this approach.

Shipwrights' "watercolour staining" is not too far removed from this idea either. I'm going to have a go at that on one of my guitar builds at some stage and also have a crack at Pernilles method. Could being interesting!

Her technique also embraces "suminagashi" (literally means "spilled ink") which is a Japanese artform similar to marbelising. Check it out on Google or yr fav search engine.

Above all-enjoy!

PS I feel a warning is in order  - "marbling" is very addictive…


----------



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

To one and all…

Correction to my last post:
Suminagashi (sue-me-NAH-gah-she), means literally "ink-floating" involves doing just that.
referenced from-http://www.suminagashi.com/

enuff already!


----------



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's an article that may be useful for applying marbling to wood turnings:

http://www.mceline-artisan.com/article.html


















no excuses now!


----------



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

For those still interested!

It appears the mceline-artisan link above no longer works thus the images have also disappeared…

There are a number of places online that discuss marbling on wood so I guess you'll have to search. It seems it is used on wood turnings and there are a few publications covering it briefly.

At the risk of posting another bad link …

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f21/how-do-i-swirl-paint-a-guitar-body-100108.html

this is for the Jem Site Forum which has a *very good but lengthy* discussion on marbling guitar bodies. I'm sure the methods can be applied to any project…

good luck!


----------



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

oh hullo! mceline-artisan images-they're back! Xcelnt


----------

